# Win 98 SE choppiness



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

ok well, im using windows 98 SE. And recently whenever i open any games or applications it chops alot.. and keeps on chopping...i mean its not like .blink blink blink.... more like blink...... blink blink....blink etc.
This is the 5th time this has happened to me and everytime i would reformat to fix the problems. Ive tried ya know like rebooting and resetting the modem etc... but nothing seems to work. And im wondering if theres someway to fix this without formatting.
Thanks
-Josh


----------



## Dr.VaMpIrE (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi
how much is ur ram ,and ur video card coz if ur using 64 mb and a nividia 3d card it will blinks and freezes alot 

if u dont have more than 64 and alot of thign are on the comp l ike a modem a nd a cd-r and a printer -scanner upgrade the ram to 128mb or 192mb
and i insure u it will work properly


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

well, i have 256 megs of ram
so ......
i dunno 
-Josh


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

More info... what kind of system is it?

Have you installed adaware from www.lavasoftusa.com ?

Also click on START / RUN / MSCONFIG (hit return).

Click on the startup tab... notice all the programs that are running when you start? Many of those can slow your machine down!

My system try is quite clean:

Speaker, NAV, Firewall (My basic standard) but now I use POPUPSTOPPER (www.panicware.com) and netMedic (monitors Internet traffice).

Having 10 items and such like many people shows that you have too much running on your system. These little "programs" are supposed to make it FASTER to do something. BS of course. They suck up resources.

Example of programs NOT needed to run (and I shut them down within the programs and or with MSCONFIG)

- Real Player 8 (RealOne - Heavy SPYWARE NOW!!) NO
- Yahoo Messenger (or any other unless YOU really want to)
- Scanner or Printer software (not drivers)
- SBLive panel
- Video panel
- Task monitor
- Quicktime, Mediaplayer, WinAMP, EasyCD, Logitech desktop and other programs that RUN on startup LOOKING for updates on the internet for you. YES, @($#()*& HAve added a stupid "manager' to look for mouse driver updates. blah!


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

ok
the machine im on is a :
AMD t-bird 1.2ghz
with 256 megs of ram
and a geforce 2 32 mx vid card.
These are the programs im running at startup, im not sure what to turn off and leave on :
Aim
scanregistry
taskmonitor
systemtray
loadpowrprofile
soundfusion
adaptec directcd
pointer
winampagent
CMESys
precision time
quicktime task
real tray
sp
WCMDMGR
createcd
ram idle
loadpowerprofile
schedulingagent
machine debug manager
PowerREg SchedulerV2
adobe gamma loader.exe
microsoft occice startup
..
i dont know what else do i
i really reallyyy do not want to format.
thanks
-Josh


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You could really uncheck all of those except

scanregistry
system tray
and load power profiles (if you are using power management functions)

see this site for information on startups:

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm

Before you uncheck everything though, go to start and run *msinfo32* and click on Software Environment and Startup Programs. Then click Edit>Select All>Edit>Copy

Come back and click the Edit tab on your last post, remove the list you posted and replace it with what you just copied.

I'm a little concerned about "sp" and want to see exactly what it is.

Also go to Internet Options>Advanced and check "disable script debugging"; this is related to MDM, which is known to be a resource problem.


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

this is the list that i got from msinfo32

PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe
Adobe Gamma Loader.exe	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe"
Microsoft Office	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE" -b -l
AIM	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	systray.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SoundFusion	Registry (Machine Run)	rundll32.exe hercplgs.cpl,BootEntryPoint
sp	Registry (Machine Run)	regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sp.dll
wcmdmgr	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
CreateCD	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\IOMEGA~1\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
RAM Idle	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\RAM Idle\RAMIdle.exe
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
Adaptec DirectCD	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\IOMEGA~1\DIRECTCD.EXE
POINTER	Registry (Machine Run)	point32.exe
WinampAgent	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
CMESys	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE
PrecisionTime	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
QuickTime Task	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
Machine Debug Manager	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This is a Search Page hijacker, so lets take care of that first:

sp Registry (Machine Run) regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sp.dll

Go to Start and run *regedit*. Click in order:

*Hkey_Local_Machine
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
RUN*

With th RUN folder highilighted look for that entry in the right hand pane and delete it. Close the registry editor. Do a Find Files for *sp.dll* (it should be in C:\Windows\> and right click on and delete that.

For the choppiness, we can take a radical or a conservative apprach to troubleshooting. You can follow the first directions I gave and UNcheck all but what I mentioned in msconfig, or, more conservatively, just UNcheck MDM, Ram Idle, and Microsoft Office Startup Group. If doing the latter doesn't help, then you must take the more radical approach. (Make sure "disable script debugging" is checked in Internet Options>Advanced, or mdm.exe may not stay unchecked)

You can read about sp.dll and other malware in the Homepage Hijackers portion of this website:

http://www.cexx.org/adware.htm


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Just to add Rog, I recently had a thread with this as the problem (slowing, accessing internet unrequested, etc.) and solution, ridding the pc of it:

QuickTime Task Registry (Machine Run) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollin' Rog:_
> *You could really uncheck all of those except
> 
> scanregistry
> ...


WOW, what an amazing source of info! Saved the file and added to my favs on the spot. Thanks, this is helpful!

I usually rip out whats needed by just looking at it - but sometimes I would like to know WHAT I'm pulling out. And of course, if the results were bad - just re-checked them.

Just had an interesting thought...

Imagine the user that has ALL of those progs (from the above link) starting up on the computer.


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

Sadly enough.....I did all the things you guys told me and sadfully it still chops any thing else? before i go and reformat?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If reformatting is becoming second nature to you, that might be the best solution. By the way, are you aware of whether your motherboard requires additional drivers, such as for VIA and Ali chipsets?

If you want to do further software diagnostics, you can try Taskinfo2002, which will breakdown running tasks in terms of the load they place on the cpu, as well as a wealth of other system information.

http://www.iarsn.com/

And this site runs an online test which provides a detailed diagnostics of system hardware:

http://www.pcpitstop.com/


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

do you think re-installing windows w/ out formatting and keeping all my stuff on my hd? 
ps: is it possible for me to upgrade to win2k but keep all my files on my pc?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I doubt whether an overinstall would help any unless the problem is with system files, but it probably wouldn't hurt to try. I don't think you can upgrade to 2k without creating a "dual boot" environment to preserve the current installation and its files. Probably not worth the hassle.

Why don't you run that pcpitstop test. It really gives a lot of info about the system and its performance and may even give some tips for improving things.


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

5 times you've formatted-restalled windows (I've never reformatted my drives)...? It shows a software problem in that you are installing something that's effecting the system.

It can take a single sloppy program to destory a Windows machine.

Did you ever install the motherboard drivers on your machine?

What brand & model board is it? It most likely is a VIA KT-133 chipset board... bit it could be 3 other types of boards as well.

If it is the KT-133, you can install the latest 4-in-1 drivers from VIA.

www.via.com.tw


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

compilerxp, I would politely disagree. 5 formats and installs would lead me to hardware. Assuming he loads the basics, in other words *not loading a counterfeit Win98 disk with a trojan embedded*, and known software, whether Norton or reputable well used games, etc, then hardware is the winner here.

By the way j0sh0r17, You didn't get that Win98 disk as a "gift" did you?? It is a MS licensed version?

My best recomendation if you haven't done it this way is to fdisk, format, load Win98 and IE and nothing else then run every hardware diagnostic you can. If all that passes then add one card at a time and run the same diagnostics.

Once you have concluded all is well, which I doubt, then add your connection software and surf like crazy and see what happens, then games, etc.

If it's software as suggested you'll eventually find the cause but from looking at your listings, though I hate some of that stuff, plenty of people run it all without your problems.

I would swap out my RAM if you can, check every hardware connection, power supply, change mice from PS2 to USB or fancy Logitech to simple 2 button mouse. Monitor MOBO heat, CPU heat, Power Supply heat.

In short make sure you are starting with a positively clean machine. If you don't you could be going in circles forever.

That's just my opine of course and carries no extra weight but 5 re-installs?????? Feel free to disregard cuz some good people working on this may disagree totally. See what they think.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Just one other thing to add, the description of the problem being "blink.... blink, blink" ... if this is referring to the entire video screen and is occuring in a wide variety of applications -- how about removing and reinstalling the video drivers?


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by griffinspc:_
> *compilerxp, I would politely disagree. 5 formats and installs would lead me to hardware. Assuming he loads the basics, in other words not loading a counterfeit Win98 disk with a trojan embedded, and known software, whether Norton or reputable well used games, etc, then hardware is the winner here.
> *


Dont you ever talk to me again! 

The reason I say it maybe software is that he says it WORKS FINE at first. "fix the problem". A hardware problem would be more constant - even on a very fresh install.

His problem is still odd and it can be either... or a software incompatibility with the hardware.

hey j0sh0r17,

If you have 2 sticks of memory in your system - remove one of them. If no change - then remove the other and place back the first one. I have seen a machine have some problems caused by a single bad stick of ram.

To Rolling:
I thought he was refering to the system studdering... not video blanking... j0sh0r17 should clarify this.


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

well, im sorry i didnt clarify it that good. i didnt know any other way to explain it.
I formatted and im using win2k now.
Thank you everyone for your help.
hopefully, the problem wont show up again.
thanks!
-Josh


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

j0sh0r17, now that's not fair 

Be sure to let us know if W2000 fixed the problem so we can go back to sleep.


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

heh, yeah
the probelm is fixed... like it always is after formatting.
i just wish i didnt have to go this far.
maybe there is no solution to the problem.. who knows
but i was being serious when i said thanks for all of your help, cause at least now i know what to try if this happens again.
-Josh


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

How long before you'll know if it's really fixed and will you post it here please one way or the other?


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

ill post it when i know for sure.
But i do know for sure as it is right now.. cuase everything is working fine.. all my games and apps


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

well, now that my games and apps are fine.. windows2k is running wierd.
like say i have an mp3 on playing... and i go to minimize a window it like freezes for like a second and the sound slows way down ..like its having trouble processing it . its so wierd
i dunno


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

That's too bad. A fresh win2K should be about as stable as it gets. If it keeps up I'd go back and do what I suggested about 5 or 6 replys ago; with hardware.

I really do hope you don't have to.


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

well, alright
im starting to think that it might be one of the ram sticks, as you suggested earlier.
Is there any way i can check ?
-josh


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Without going back to see what you have, if you have 2 sticks of 64 or 2 sticks of 128 pull one and make sure the other is in slot zero and try it then substitute stick 1 for stick 2 and so on.

If you only have 1 stick then you'd have to see if you know anyone that might have compatible RAM. It doesn't have to be the same so a 128 is as good as a 256 for a test.

If you have to borrow make sure that if you're running 128 at pc133 and you get a 128 pc100 that you change the CMOS setting for that bus speed which is a choice on some motherboards.

In short WinX and 2K will run on 64 MB just fine, obviously a little slower than 256 but it should tell you what you need to know, do you have a bad stick.

** Make sure you unplug your PC when removing and replacing RAM and be gentle with it. 

Discharge yourself by touching the metel part of the frame or power supply before you remove the RAM or buy a wrist strap for grounding.

It's also a good time to use compressed air to clean the channels of dust and grit if it's been in there awhile. Again, careful since compressed air can get real cold if held upside down and gets sprayed on wet. I guess I should say, ALWAYS USE COMPRESSED AIR WITH THE CAN UPRIGHT.

There is also the diagnostic software listed earlier that you can use to run memory checks but I always prefer the manual approach.


----------



## j0sh0r17 (Apr 28, 2002)

alright
ill try that
thanks


----------

